# Shooting house windows



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have started the process of building an elevated shooting house, I am looking for shooting window ideas, ideally I will be building them out of plexiglass, at least that's the idea iam entertaining at this point. A buddy of mine just built one for himself and got his hands on some used storm windows but I doubt I will be so lucky. Curious what others have come up with.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I used plexiglass on mine. So far they have worked just fine. No problems drilling through the plexi for mounting hinges.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lexan works well too


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Just finished up a shooting house.

I used: http://deerviewwindows.com/


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, think I will probably just go with the plexiglass, just finished with the poles, levelled and square, all I can do by myself.brother and I will be finishing it up this week, late but deer should be used to it and usable for black powder,


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Well it's done with the exception of permanent ladder, windows and a door, my question is for you guys that have similar setups, how are your windows setup? Sliding or on hinges? pros and cons of either? Iam leaning towards sliding windows but that raises a possible problem that I foresee with potential freeze up, let's say iam hunting in it with with a heater on one evening, I come back the next morning I can see the possibility of some pretty good ice build up and sliding windows not working to well.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Where I hunt in pa they have flip up window drill a small hole in the plexiglass run a piece a wire through it then hook it to a nail in the roof


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 8 shooting boxes with 7-8 Windows. I use plexiglass and cabinet hinges and mount the windows on the inside . They flip up and stay up on their own. They work very well with one exception. Because they are mounted on the inside there will be some water that enters that will eventually rot the wood unless protected very well, especially the cut edges for the windows. Try using the spray cans of Flex Seal rubber you can get at Lowes to spray any cut edges of the wood. I used to make the windows on the outside and have them flip up. That mostly eliminates any water issues but too much visible movement to open them and you had to have a way to secure them in the open position. I prefer the inside mounting for sure. My next build, if I ever build a new one I will try horizontal sliding, even with the potential for freeze concerns.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice what is the rough price ?for years we hunted farm with full access to his elevated houses they were awesome to hunt out of only difference he has sliding plexiglass windows they work great but either way you did a nice job a little heater and you are golden


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I have 8 shooting boxes with 7-8 Windows. I use plexiglass and cabinet hinges and mount the windows on the inside . They flip up and stay up on their own. They work very well with one exception. Because they are mounted on the inside there will be some water that enters that will eventually rot the wood unless protected very well, especially the cut edges for the windows. Try using the spray cans of Flex Seal rubber you can get at Lowes to spray any cut edges of the wood. I used to make the windows on the outside and have them flip up. That mostly eliminates any water issues but too much visible movement to open them and you had to have a way to secure them in the open position. I prefer the inside mounting for sure. My next build, if I ever build a new one I will try horizontal sliding, even with the potential for freeze concerns.


Thanks, that answers some of my questions, iam probably going to go with horizontal sliding it seems to be the most practical approach, I will have about 8 hundred in materials in mine, I left my trail cam out on corn 30 yards from the build and found it interesting that it does not seem to bother the deer a whole lot.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking tower blind bula. Good luck breaking it in this season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I have 8 shooting boxes with 7-8 Windows. I use plexiglass and cabinet hinges and mount the windows on the inside . They flip up and stay up on their own. They work very well with one exception. Because they are mounted on the inside there will be some water that enters that will eventually rot the wood unless protected very well, especially the cut edges for the windows. Try using the spray cans of Flex Seal rubber you can get at Lowes to spray any cut edges of the wood. I used to make the windows on the outside and have them flip up. That mostly eliminates any water issues but too much visible movement to open them and you had to have a way to secure them in the open position. I prefer the inside mounting for sure. My next build, if I ever build a new one I will try horizontal sliding, even with the potential for freeze concerns.


Lundy,
A good dose of wax and Silicone spray on the tracks of the slider windows and door seals early every fall will help stop them from freezing shut.

FWIW, silicone spray sprayed on a rag and wiped on the rubber seals/weatherstripping of your car/truck doors/windows keeps them from freezing shut as well. I usually put a couple coats on every fall on all the vehicles.

Looks real good bula...


----------

